# Spot Tournament



## Buckethead (Sep 2, 2008)

Fish the Florida Times Union Spot Tournament at Sisters Creek in Jacksonville, FL, today. Had a decent day I guess, caught a 19" speck to start things off followed by and 18 1/4" red, who eventually won me $60.00 for the the tournament (which simply covered my entrance fee). Got into some bluefish in a deeper channel after the tide fell. Really cool area to fish (Sisters Creek), at high tide, there are fish everywhere, at low tide, things can get tough and you can get beached. I lost an upper slot red when I was taking a whiz after I had just cast a gulp toward some oysters. As I reeled up the slack I noticed it trailing under the boat and immediately knew there was a fish on and set the hook. I tried to get him out from under the boat, but forgot that the trolling motor was running and it cut the line. :banghead That could've been a fish with 50 spots, who knows (that was the objective of the tournament). The winning fish had 17 spots. We finished 38th out of 500 boats. Beautiful day on the water.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

that's not bad at all!


----------

